# More new Toro snow blower porn



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Well as much as I need to mow the lawn I wanted to check the Toro web site again today and LO AND BEHOLD 2 new Toro track drive snow blowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The first one has the model designation TRX HD COMMERCIAL 1428 OXHE (38890); and the second newest member of the Toro herd is the TRX HD COMMERCIAL 1432 OHXE (38891). They both have hydrostatic transmissions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I could not see it in the pictures they apparently describe having added a gas shock absorber for the auger height adjustment. It has an elevated center drive sprocket with two carrier rollers front and rear.

Can a single stage 2 cycle track drive be far behind???????????????????????; lets hope so.

Sigh; they have the same image for both new snowblowers in the product line up $%^&!!!! 

I am going to try and find out whos transmission is in the two newest Toro's in the herd.

I have to go and mow now.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good info.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't they have the parts diagrams up yet?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

No parts diagrams up as of today BUT, I believe they are using the wheel transmissions off of their zero turn lawn mowers and Bridgestone rubber tracks from the Toro Dingo's.

The top center mounted sprockets provide the ability to keep the sprocket clean and also transmit a lot of power to the tracks through the rubber tracks.
The sprockets grip the molded inner teeth of the rubber track to propel it forward and backward.

The picture of the track drive snow blower that they have of it working at their test house does not provide a good close view of the carrier rollers or the drive sprocket. I could not see a track adjuster in the photo so we have to wait and see what the parts manual looks like. The carrier rollers/idlers seem to be mounted on a double ended fork of some kind that is bolted to the frame of the snow blower.
The idlers ride in the flat groove cast in the rubber track and the snow blower sprockets grip the cogs that are molded in the inner tread of each track to propel the snow blower. 




Enough for tonight.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

MSRP of 3,299 and 3,599 respectively. Still no shear pins.

I'd love that 1432
.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

from Parts – Power TRX Commercial 1428 OHXE Snowthrower | Toro


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> MSRP of 3,299 and 3,599 respectively. Still no shear pins.
> 
> I'd love that 1432
> .


If you click on the "*buy online*" it shows the current prices of $2999 & $3299, which is what you would pay at the dealer by selecting to have it shipped to your dealer.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

leonz said:


> Can a single stage 2 cycle track drive be far behind???????????????????????; lets hope so.


A new single stage from Toro? Very likely! Probably with a 300cc engine that weights 150 pounds

2 cycle -- Very very very .......unlikely....no way. ROC will make sure of that.

track drive (in a single stage). .....very very very unlikely.....no freaken way. 

I think we'd likely see a monster truck tire in a Mazda Miata before a single stage snowblower with 2 stoke engine and tracks.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

trans is a hydrogear SST going by the parts now listed 
140-7930
HYDRO - SST 








SST™ - Hydro-Gear


For the walk behind market, providing smooth and quiet operation.




www.hydro-gear.com


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I was looking at them yesterday afternoon, showed the wife and she said I get my hardwood floors first, so I guess I am not getting one.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hanky said:


> I was looking at them yesterday afternoon, showed the wife and she said I get my hardwood floors first, so I guess I am not getting one.


PG-13 Filter Mode: ON

That's not "What she said!"

She said "me first, then you". 

PG-13 Filter Mode: OFF

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

aa335 said:


> I think we'd likely see a monster truck tire in a Mazda Miata before a single stage snowblower with 2 stoke engine and tracks.











I'm putting my name on the waiting list for the tracked 2-cycle coming out.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Anything is possible when time is abundant and spare parts laying around.


----------

